# Deval Patrick slashes 104 jobs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Part of effort to close $1.4B gap

More than 100 state employees will face their last day of work tomorrow due to voluntary layoffs - part of Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s plan to close a $1.4 billion budget gap.
The cuts will kick off a grim holiday season for 104 staffers at the Health and Human Services department, who are part of the first round of state voluntary layoffs expected to extend into December.
"The idea is to try to reduce the impact on personnel in terms of involuntary layoffs by seeing if there are people who will leave now with a little enticement," said Bob Keough, executive director of Energy and Environmental Affairs, whose department also will feel the pain of layoffs.
Keough expected to get the final applications from roughly 2,500 employees eligible for voluntary layoffs yesterday. His program offers $5,000 to those willing to retire or leave their jobs early.
Keough said he isn't expecting many takers, with roughly 20 to 30 applications. The last day of work for those who accept will be Dec. 5.
The 104 job cuts, combined with 1,200 furloughs at the Health and Human Services department, will save the state nearly $4 million, according to spokesman Juan Martinez.
Patrick unveiled the job cuts and moved to slash $1 billion from the budget after a crippling national economic crisis wilted expected state revenues.
Patrick already cut $1 billion across state government, hitting the state's health insurance, programs for the mentally ill and the elderly, and cutting funding to public universities and community colleges.
State agencies faced a variety of options under Patrick's plan to slash 1,000 jobs, according to a memo released by the administration. They could offer layoff incentives, furlough programs, or reduced hours and part-time work to avoid involuntary job loss.
More voluntary layoffs and furlough programs are expected before the end of the holiday season as the administration prepares for their first 2010 budget hearing scheduled Dec. 15.

(11) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politics/view.bg?articleid=1135193


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate Deval..he reminds me of one of those fatcat ceos from the automakers that cries poormouth and pulls up in their g5 jet..


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Perfect timing, right before Christmas. Fuck it up real good. You're just giving me more ammo to throw at the libs...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't come crying to me Deval when some wack job breaks into your home because the DMH had to cut programs and beds!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I hate Deval..he reminds me of one of those fatcat ceos from the automakers that cries poormouth and pulls up in their g5 jet..


Absolutely! I couldn't say it better.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deval Patrick slams brakes on take-home autos *

*Plans to take away 107 vehicles*

Gov. *Deval Patrick* will strip more than 100 vehicles - or about 20 percent of his take-home fleet - from state employees who motor to work on the taxpayers' dime, following a Herald story exposing the pricey perks.
The Patrick administration is unveiling a series of reforms, effective Jan. 1, that will take away 107 of the vehicles from state employees and slash the amount of time MassHighway workers can use another 150 so-called "seasonal" take-home vehicles such as trucks and snowplows.
The changes come in the midst of an economic meltdown that has state officials considering a massive toll hike and 1,000 job cuts.
"At a time when we are seriously considering ways to fund the repair of our broken transportation system, it is equally important we are vigilant about identifying reforms and savings throughout state government," Administration and Finance Secretary Leslie A. Kirwan said in a statement.
The Herald disclosed last August, as gas was hovering around $4 a gallon, that more than 500 workers - including elevator inspectors, a tree climber and a bridge painter - were allowed to take home state-owned rides.
The changes - the first comprehensive reforms in more than a decade - come after the Patrick administration conducted a three-month investigation into the year-round take-home vehicle policy.
Starting Jan. 1, employees will have to use their vehicles for a minimum of 15,000 miles a year on state business in order to justify taking home a car. State officials did not say which employees would lose the vehicles.
The administration is also considering charging workers 45 cents per mile on their drive between work and home, because other state employees pay for their own commute.
Kirwan also reduced the amount of time some 150 MassHighway employees could take home their seasonal rides. Staffers used to be able to take home vehicles from Nov. 15 to April 15. Under the new policy, they can do so from mid-December to mid-March.
Fiscal watchdog Michael Widmer, who earlier criticized the high number of take-home vehicles, said the reforms should bring much-needed financial relief.
"I think the administration has made a serious effort to gain control over this problem," said Widmer, executive director of the Massachusetts Taxpayers Foundation. "It's especially critical at very difficult fiscal times like these."
Administration officials will be looking at the rest of the 10,000-vehicle state fleet to squeeze savings in fuel efficiency and upkeep. They did not know how much savings the changes will net.
"The changes we are making will save money and ensure that state government is operating in a more efficient manner, particularly important in these challenging economic times," Kirwan said.

'Coupe Deval' Patrick will keep his Caddy:

+ 'Coupe Deval' will keep his Caddy

(11) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/politi...o_take_away_107_vehicles/srvc=home&position=2


----------



## JAS6 (Feb 15, 2007)

Many of us survived the first round of cutting, but is anyone else scared for their job this time around ? When is Devalue Patrick going to announce the cuts ? I dont have a good feeling about this one...

Any one else ?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I like how Deval is cutting jobs and decided to give a 5.5% raised to lawmakers. JA, I was affraid I was going to get laid off, but I found out they posted another position, so I guess my job is safe for now.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I lost my Compliance III job from EOHHS back in 03' from Romney cuts.
This is just the beginning...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Be prepared for the worse. Nothing is recession proof. Not even health care. Less people have health insurance now because of job losses and being stuck in the middle. (E.g. spouse makes too much to qualify for medicaid). So who gets cut first and does less with less. Nurses! Usually they get cut first. 

Also the states free care pool is non existent for the most part due to everyone obeying the health insurance law! So who gets cut first again, ancillary services (includes Police and or Security), followed by...... You guessed it Nurses!

I blame it on the welfare abusers. If a women has a child unmarried and works hard to support that child and uses birth control (of any type, also called not doing it). So what if the state has to help them out. However its reckless to keep squeezing out kids. I believe in birth control by the .gov. Here is the deal, take birth control or get no welfare, that simple. 

I agree with helping the severe and persistently mentally ill population by using whats left of the DMH and DMR facilities. 

If welfare could be reduced to only those who desperately need it, same thing with Mass Health, then the state would save a lot of money!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see them fixing the states welfare or Masshealth system anytime soon. 

Why fix problems with the state when you can lay off hard working people who need the money that they are making.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Civilian Deval Pre Election: "Yes, we can"!!!

Governer Deval Post Election: "Yes, you're canned"!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The irony of layoffs is that the state will then have to pay unemployment for everyone they lay off...then how long until that dries up too?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

mikemac64 said:


> Deval doesn't give the legislature pay raises nor can he cut their pay. The legislature gives themselves pay raises based on some goofy statewide median income formula.


I believe the governor has to approve the percentages.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's my take on welfare: If you don't work, you don't eat. Period.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Here's my take on welfare: If you don't work, you don't eat. Period.


I see plenty of trash on the sides of highways and in public parks that needs picking up. You want your EBT card charged? Here's a bag and a pointed stick....get to work.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Plenty of potholes need filling, streets need sweeping and washing...spring and fall. Brooms and water from a hydrant are cheaper than gasoline. The labor is already paid for, it's just sitting idle.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

mtc said:


> Like rg1283 I beleive there should be a demand for birth control before any welfare gets paid - too bad if you don't like it! They may have a right to procreate but they do NOT have a right to make us support them.


In reality that would never ever fly because birth control is an ethical/religious decision. A better reform (collaborative effort from pissed off cops):

1) You get welfare for only a determinant amount of time and your LIFE is reviewed to see IF will be continued, it is not automatic, must PROVE need
2) Once awarded an amount, it will not increase no matter how big your family gets
3) Continuation will be considered based on a) the increase in family (too big too bad you lose) and b) the amount of job applications/work experience etc you obtained. Employers will be contacted
4) House checks will be performed at least once AND police/fire/ems can report to agency inconsistencies for an expedited review of need
5) Association with felons or having any criminal charges against you results in revocation of assistance (excluding not guilty and null possessed)
6) If you don't have a job, work will be provided for you that you must do (in the immediate area so they don't say "its too far") for minimum wage and no benefits

I HATE walking into a § 8 and seeing a 52" flat screen, X-Box 360, and a Bose wave radio AND the fact that it is assisted living... "OH, a friend gave that to me, I won that in a golf tourny, a friend won it and gave it to me, it was a birthday present" BULL SHIT.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

I recently asked an able-bodied twenty-something guy who is known for selling crack and larcenies if he worked. When he told me he did not, I asked him if he felt like he should contribute to society by getting a job. His answer was that he does contribute to society because he is on SSI (and probably every other government program offering a handout) for a "bad knee". I told him that he was only taking from society and not contributing and he angrily replied that he was contributing to society because his babies' momma works and she pays taxes.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Should we have a separate welfare thread since this one was about state job cuts?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, some would argue that it's kinda the same thing...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I see plenty of trash on the sides of highways and in public parks that needs picking up. You want your EBT card charged? Here's a bag and a pointed stick....get to work.


If they're receiving assistance from the state, why not at least offer them the _opportunity_ to clean public roads, buildings, and cruisers . It would be considered a measure of their good faith towards citizen service while "looking for work". Why should a municpal operation, such as a town hall, or police station have to send out bids for cleaning services?



Crvtte65 said:


> 2) Once awarded an amount, it will not increase no matter how big your family gets.


You mean, you can actually _make more money_ if you keep pumping out kids??? Sign me up!!! Seriously, I had a neighbor on assistance a few years back in my apartment building that left his 2-bedroom, 700 sq ft flat for a bigger 3-bedroom townhouse because his family was growing. Didn't have job, wifey was tweeked on meds, 3 rotten kids and somehow they got a bigger place to live and a brand new Dodge Ram pickup.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> Of course the whole thing was a scam, knowing that median family income rarely goes backwards. And once agan, we all fell for it.


I disagree. The people who voted for it fell for it.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SinePari said:


> You mean, you can actually _make more money_ if you keep pumping out kids???


I am not sure but I would venture a guess it does given the common sense of the Commonwealth


----------

